# Open Call for EN Guilds



## astralpwka (Jan 16, 2005)

ENPublishing is adding another product line called EN Guilds, and I need writers! If you are interested, please contact me (astralpwka@gmail.com) with the guild book you’re interested in writing, including a sample of your writing. This project is open to new and established writers, with no preference. J All writers accepted will receive access to the EN Guilds forum here on ENWorld. There is a specific format to this series, which will be available on the forum or by email. 

EN Guilds is new series of books, each presenting a guild for dropping into a campaign setting, adapting it easily for just about any type of town. A Game Master should be able to take one of these volumes and use it to create a usable and believable guild either for conflict, background, or membership for characters and NPC's.

Each EN Guilds book will be released as an electronic PDF, and I'll be keeping it organized similar in many ways to the other EN titles. The book's final length should be around 20 pages. This project will pay in royalties. 

The goal is to have at least one release a month, and I'm shooting to have the first one available by the end of February. 

Here is a sample list of guilds I'd like to see. I am 100% open to any other guild ideas you might have. Use this list to get some ideas going. 

1. Thieves' Guild
2. Artisans' (or Craft) Guild (traditional guild)
3. Magic Craft Guild (a guild for spellcasters who enjoy the art of
crafting magic items)
4. Merchants' Guild (traditional guild)
5. Adventurers' Guild (provides quests, sees to problems the local
militia won't mess with)
6. Assassins' Guild
7. Scholars' Guild (with arcane connections)
8. Cartographers' (or Explorers') Guild
9. Minstrels' Guild (provides patrons with entertainers)
10. Locksmith Guild (another traditional guild)
11. Mercenaries' Guild (for traveling caravans, small skirmishes, etc)
12. Teamsters' Guild (When you need to transport those goods. Consider
magic transportation, ties to merchants, etc.)

Theoretically, there could also be a Guild book for every character class.

Contact me at astralpwka@gmail.com to claim which book(s) you're interested in writing.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 16, 2005)

I emailed you a proposal and sample a few minutes ago (Martin Ralya, haiiro -at- 3d6 -dot- org). Please let me know if for some reason you do not receive it.


----------



## astralpwka (Jan 16, 2005)

haiiro -

You have a response by email. 

Garth


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 17, 2005)

Questions:

What kind of word-count do you need to reach about 20 pages?

What kind of ratio of “fluff” to “crunch” are you looking for?

What is the capital of Assyria?

Where can I find writers guidelines?


----------



## astralpwka (Jan 17, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> What kind of word-count do you need to reach about 20 pages?
> 
> ...




Word Count: Though I'm not sure how many words the current EN Publishing books have at 20 pages, personal experience tells me it's going to be somewhere in the region of 8,000 to 10,000. 

Ratio of Fluff to Crunch: Lots of Crunch!!!!!

Capital of Assyria: I'm going with Nineveh on this one. Whether or not this is still recognized to this day, if anyone is calling themselves Assyrian and has a capital somewhere, I have no idea. 

Writer's Guidelines: There will be a set organization to the book, so every guild book will have a similar feel. This will be made available to writers once I give access to the forum. You don't need to bother with formatting, for the most part. I'll deal with that. I don't have any other strict guidelines. Use a readable font, 10 or 12 point size, The other EN books are using Queen's English, and I'm "probably" going to have the guild writers go that direction as well. You should reference the SRD and have fairly good knowledge of its open game content, but otherwise come up with your own material, and keep in mind that I will make most of the crunch open game content unless you have a good reason for me not to. Use a spell checker, it's your friend. 

What else with guidelines? I don't know. If you have any more questions, email me or post em here, and I'll add to the above, and maybe even organize it.


----------



## Dextra (Jan 17, 2005)

astralpwka said:
			
		

> Writer's Guidelines: There will be a set organization to the book, so every guild book will have a similar feel. This will be made available to writers once I give access to the forum. You don't need to bother with formatting, for the most part. I'll deal with that. I don't have any other strict guidelines. Use a readable font, 10 or 12 point size, The other EN books are using Queen's English, and I'm "probably" going to have the guild writers go that direction as well. You should reference the SRD and have fairly good knowledge of its open game content, but otherwise come up with your own material, and keep in mind that I will make most of the crunch open game content unless you have a good reason for me not to. Use a spell checker, it's your friend.
> 
> What else with guidelines? I don't know. If you have any more questions, email me or post em here, and I'll add to the above, and maybe even organize it.




I'm not involved in this line, but thought I'd pop in with a few comments on how we handle other lines and ENP producs:

-writers should refer to characters in the third person when describing feats, prestige classes, magic items, etc., since we want to encourage the distinction between the player and character.  For example, when describing the feat "ticklish", it should be "The character is extremely ticklish, and will burst into uncontrollable laughter if approached with a feather." NOT "You are extremely ticklish..."

-always considerably more original content than OGC


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 17, 2005)

astralpwka said:
			
		

> Word Count: Though I'm not sure how many words the current EN Publishing books have at 20 pages, personal experience tells me it's going to be somewhere in the region of 8,000 to 10,000.



This seems to be about right, if you take the EN Arsenal series as a guidline. I believe Whips was around 10,000 words, and as a final product I think it's about 20-ish pages. I have a manuscript right now for a 20-ish page book that's currently at around 10,000 words.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 21, 2005)

Before I even waste your time or mine I do have a question.  Are the deadlines rushed?  *Chuckles* I know this must sound lazy but in truth, I spend a good part of my day programming my NPC Designer and working with beta testers but the open call does appeal to me and something I can use my designer to assist with.

Thanks in advanced,
DJJ


----------



## astralpwka (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope you received the answer to this from me by email, but for those of you who would also like to know:

No, the deadline won't be rushed, as long as there is a steady stream of books coming in. If I don't here from you for two months, though, I might consider giving your project to someone else to write.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi,

I sent you a proposal and sample a couple of days ago. Let me know if you did not receive it.

Thanks

Blackdirge


----------



## astralpwka (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Blackdirge! 

I've just replied back to your email.  

Here's an update for writers interested in this project of titles taken...

*Projects Claimed:* Messengers' Guild, Assassins' Guild, Immortals' Guild, Thieves' Guild, Banking Guild, Scholars' Guild, Mercenary Guild, Merchants' Guild, Cartographers' Guild, Architects' Guild


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey astralpwka,

I didn't receive your reply. Sorry about being such a nuisance, but could you send it again.   

Thanks,

Blackdirge (blackdirge@hotmail.com)


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

They have been some guild creation rules from other OGL products, are you going to be using them?  Would they be allowed as a framework?


----------



## astralpwka (Feb 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> They have been some guild creation rules from other OGL products, are you going to be using them? Would they be allowed as a framework?




I haven't actually seen any of these books, though I know they're out there. I suppose its possible they could be used for ideas and development. However, I do have a format for ENGuilds established that should encourage the writers to have plenty of their own material. I guess I'd have to see how such guild creation rules might be used to meet the guidelines of this project. Feel free to email me if you are interested in the project, and we can discuss it. astralpwka@gmail.com


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2005)

No, I'm not a writer I just critize and judge those that that do.    I was just curious if you were going to build of an existing formula or not.


----------

